# The Leica 111c



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

While I'm waiting for a couple of watches to arrive, I thought I'd post a pic of myLeica 111c. Made in 1941 and exported to Italy (and so managed to survive the War unscathed).










Film, obviously. The lens is a 3.5cm Elmar, capable of shots as sharp as anything digital apart from very high-end stuff. The camera takes standard 35mm cassette film and is 'interesting' to load…...


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Very Nice camera, never got into rangefinders myself I've always had SLR's. I still prefer the look of film but don't use it anymore as it's a pain in the ass getting it developed (I've no interest in darkrooms so wouldn't do it myself) but I find digital a bit boring to use, so much so I don't take many photos anymore, despite being a regular at a local camera club. In fact I have found with digital I tend to go out and take photos (in RAW) but then really can't be bothered to sit in front of a computer for two hours editing so I end up just deleting them 

I must dig out my film cameras and start using them again, strange I don't like editing digital photos but quite enjoy scanning in film prints!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

From your photograph, a lovely mint camera. Never owned one myself, but camera club members have. Agree about digital Graham, and I still occasionally use one of about thirty film cameras, from 135 up to 6x6 !.

Mike


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi Graham,

The trick is to ask for a CD along with your film when you have it developed. You can then edit your pics on your PC or Mac. I use a digital cheapie for work and o the kayak, but much prefer to use either an Olymus Trip, or the Leica 111c or M6.

Old SLRs are good too, but the light seals invariably degrade and need replaced after 20 years or so.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Nobbythesheep said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> The trick is to ask for a CD along with your film when you have it developed. You can then edit your pics on your PC or Mac. I use a digital cheapie for work and o the kayak, but much prefer to use either an Olymus Trip, or the Leica 111c or M6.
> 
> Old SLRs are good too, but the light seals invariably degrade and need replaced after 20 years or so.


 It's more getting them developed I only have boots or snappy snaps where I live to develop them and neither does a particular good job, as I say I actually quite like scanning them in. I have tried sending my photos off to be developed but with P+P this works out really expensive, I will just have to put up with Boots iffy quality :sadwalk:


----------

